# First year apprentice tool dump - IBEW



## bobbyriggle40 (Nov 24, 2021)

These are all of my tools I've amassed in my first 3 months as an apprentice. I can't decide between the husky backpack And the Milwaukee packout.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I would go with a Veto TP-XXL for an everyday carry. Then get a Tech-LC for your overflow bag. The TP you bring in with you. The LC stays in your truck/car and is also your backup bag. You don’t want to turn down unscheduled OT on another job, because you left your tools on another job.

The TP-XL is good also. That’s the one I have. The XXL wasn’t invented when I bought it. The Klein shoulder pouch is nice too for an every day carry. I just prefer something that closes up if I’m throwing it in a gang box









Klein Tools 55419SP-14 Tool Bag with Shoulder Strap Has 14 Pockets for Tool Storage, Can Fit Long Screwdrivers - - Amazon.com


Klein Tools 55419SP-14 Tool Bag with Shoulder Strap Has 14 Pockets for Tool Storage, Can Fit Long Screwdrivers - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

husky rocks on because its local and warrantied.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Someone needs to learn a life lesson on BRAND LOYALTY.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Someone needs to learn a life lesson on BRAND LOYALTY.


Why? No manufacturer makes the best everything across the line. A smart buyer considers what he needs, researches the features offered by competitors, and chooses accordingly.

The all Klein all the time mentality is akin to the people who pulled the lever on the Eagle or the Rooster in the voting booth. Blind loyalty in anything made on Earth is foolhardy.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Why? No manufacturer makes the best everything across the line. A smart buyer considers what he needs, researches the features offered by competitors, and chooses accordingly.
> 
> The all Klein all the time mentality is akin to the people who pulled the lever on the Eagle or the Rooster in the voting booth. Blind loyalty in anything made on Earth is foolhardy.


You do you.
As for me, I've crushed on that Klein lineman since I was a wee pup. I just wanted to be him.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> You do you.
> As for me, I've crushed on that Klein lineman since I was a wee pup. I just wanted to be him.


I will do me, and do it with excellence with my pride of Pa. Channellock linesman’s and diagonal cutters and pump pliers.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Buy Veto if you want a tool bag that is heavy before you put any tools in it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Mmm that veto pro pac is so hot


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

taglicious said:


> Mmm that veto pro pac is so hot


I prefer veto for my bags.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I prefer veto for my bags.


Or filled with silicone


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Majewski said:


> Or filled with silicone


Yer THAT GUY?
' oh this plate has a gap, see those $300 bags? There's a tuba white silicone in the front zipper, grab it, don't squeeze it, (i dont want ya covered just yet), and bring it here. I'll show you how to fix this with no tools'


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

taglicious said:


> Yer THAT GUY?
> ' oh this plate has a gap, see those $300 bags? There's a tuba white silicone in the front zipper, grab it, don't squeeze it, (i dont want ya covered just yet), and bring it here. I'll show you how to fix this with no tools'


No not that guy


----------

